# Expression Error: The key didn't match any rows in the Table



## bearcub (Apr 8, 2019)

I was trying to load a couple of files into PowerQuery today and I keep on getting this error message (Expression Error: The key didn't match any rows in the Table).

Do you know what the possible causes are and how I can fix it.

I even tried downloading it without making any adjustments and got the same error message.

Thank you for your help in advance,

Michael


----------



## Matt Allington (Apr 11, 2019)

The error means you are trying to do something, but it doesn’t exist. Eg it is trying to import a sheet called “sheet1” but there is no “sheet1” to be found in the table. If you are combining files, check the sheet names in each file. It could be any number of other things too.


----------

